# Buying Used Lenses



## rprimeau95 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been looking at used lenses on ebay and BH those of you that shop at BH when they say a lenses condition is an 8+ that shows moderate wear on finish marks what exactly does this mean? and is an 8+ good for a used lens?

when they say wear on finish marks what is that? 



> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon                                                       Zoom Telephoto 70-210mm f/4 EF Autofocus Lens
> [/FONT]* BH* *Item Condition: *
> 
> 8+
> Shows moderate wear or finish marks


----------



## usayit (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a question that you should be asking on the phone with a BH representative.

With that said... never had any problems buying used equipment from BH or Adorama.  If you are unhappy, they usually take things back with no question.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, my assumption is that it is on a scale of 1-10... and that they don't sell anything below a 6. That would make the 8 a slightly above-average used lens. I treat my lenses well, but they definitely show "finish marks" - that means scratches on the black exterior. Regarding "moderate wear" -  I assume that means it doesn't zoom quite as smoothly as a new lens, but that it holds its focal length once set. I had a really old zoom once that "fell" every time I pointed it downward, and I had to steady the focal length by holding it with one hand, sort of like a Pirate holding a telescope.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a shelf full of lenses...most of them I bought used.  I would certainly trust B&H but it wouldn't hurt to ask them about it and their return policy.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks I just never purchased anything from them yet and wasn't clear what that meant i will call.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 10, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Well, my assumption is that it is on a scale of 1-10... and that they don't sell anything below a 6. That would make the 8 a slightly above-average used lens. I treat my lenses well, but they definitely show "finish marks" - that means scratches on the black exterior. Regarding "moderate wear" -  I assume that means it doesn't zoom quite as smoothly as a new lens, but that it holds its focal length once set. I had a really old zoom once that "fell" every time I pointed it downward, and I had to steady the focal length by holding it with one hand, sort of like a Pirate holding a telescope.



I just called they said it was all surface scratches only they didn't say anything about the motor not moving smoothly. You have 14 days to return an used item. thanks


----------



## WDodd (Sep 10, 2007)

You will be satisfied with B&H they are a great retailer to do business with. I bought my XT refurbished from them. 

I saw your other thread asking for lens recommendations, does this mean that you decided to get a 70-210 instead of a faster lens?


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 10, 2007)

WDodd said:


> You will be satisfied with B&H they are a great retailer to do business with. I bought my XT refurbished from them.
> 
> I saw your other thread asking for lens recommendations, does this mean that you decided to get a 70-210 instead of a faster lens?



I haven't decided to which one to get yet still trying to figure out what I should get I only have a budget of 150.00 right now I know some of these lenses cost more but I have seen them go on ebay for less than 150.00.

do you have one to recommend?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2007)

If you can, hold off on trying to buy a $150 lens.  It will only have to upgraded sooner or later anyway.  I'd suggest sticking with what you have, until you can afford something better...not just somthing different.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> If you can, hold off on trying to buy a $150 lens.  It will only have to upgraded sooner or later anyway.  I'd suggest sticking with what you have, until you can afford something better...not just somthing different.



I understand it isn't my money it is the person that wants me to take pics of their food for calendars and cookbooks, and she is wanting to start ASAP to have done before Christmas. 

So do you think I can get some good close up shots of specialty hot dogs with my 50mm prime? Should I use a light box or not because with the 50mm lens you don't use the flash


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 11, 2007)

someone beat me to it and bought the "[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon                                                       Zoom Telephoto 70-210mm f/4 EF Autofocus Lens" on BH that stinks 
[/FONT]


----------



## digital flower (Sep 11, 2007)

rprimeau95 said:


> someone beat me to it and bought the "[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon                                                       Zoom Telephoto 70-210mm f/4 EF Autofocus Lens" on BH that stinks
> [/FONT]



Too bad. I was going to say the used inventory turns over real fast at B&H. I hesitated twice before on lenses and they were gone when I made up my mind.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2007)

> I understand it isn't my money it is the person that wants me to take pics of their food for calendars and cookbooks, and she is wanting to start ASAP to have done before Christmas.
> 
> So do you think I can get some good close up shots of specialty hot dogs with my 50mm prime?


I know you said something about your client buying you a lens, or something like that.  Bad idea, just have they pay you in cash.

I'm quite sure that you can take a photo of a hotdog with either of the lenses you have now.



> Should I use a light box or not because with the 50mm lens you don't use the flash


Who told you that you don't use flash with the 50mm?  Sure, the 50mm has a large aperture which might allow you to get some shots without using flash...but there is nothing to say that you can't use flash.

We are talking about food here...which (hopfully) isn't moving...so what you should be doing...is using a tripod and a small aperture.  So if you are using a small aperture...you don't need a 'fast' lens at all.  The 50mm or the 18-55 will work just fine.

I would concentrate on your lighting, rather than the lens.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I know you said something about your client buying you a lens, or something like that.  Bad idea, just have they pay you in cash.
> 
> I'm quite sure that you can take a photo of a hotdog with either of the lenses you have now.
> 
> ...



I see well as for lighting is there a good write up on lighting somewhere I can read? I will admit I am not knowledgeable about lighting yet everything I do has been by eye kind of like with music some read it and others play by ear. I want to learn more, even take classes hopefully soon so I can comprehend all the terminology.

The person who wants to get me a lens is a friend I told her let me look into lenses first as I told her I don't want to waste money on a lens and get a lens that isn't going to do more than what I have.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2007)

Lighting is the essence of all photography.  (photo=light, graphy=drawing).

It is too broad to just read up on lighting...you would probably be better off to get more specific.  In this case, maybe read up on lighting for food photography..or still life photography.  But really, there are basic principles that apply to most everything.

Of course, there isn't really a right or wrong way to do anything.  If you want 'hard' lighting...then use hard lighting.  If you want 'soft' lighting...then use soft lighting.  Get the point?

Like you said, some people just have an eye for it....so go with what you think looks good.


----------

